# Golden Mix in Genesee County Humane Society (MI)



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

bumping...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mason*

Mason sure is a beautiful guy!
Thanks for emlg. GROMM-praying they can help him.

Pet Detail

Mason
•Number: 15998
•Name: Mason
•Date received: 8/16/2010
•Date ready for adoption: 
•Breed: Retriever Mix
•Sex: male
•Age: 4 years
•Color: Red
•Reason at Humane Society: my family is moving
•Good with children: Yes
•Good with cats: Unknown
•Good with dogs: Yes
•Housebroken: Yes
•Declawed: No
•Includes: Vaccinations, Worming, Flea, visit, Spay, Discounts, Behavior, Ears, Nails, Testing
•Price: $125
Have Questions About Mason
We are here to help. If you have any questions about how Mason or the adoption process, please feel free to contact us at 810-744-0511 or simply fill out the form below and we will contact you as soon as possible.


----------

